# Jewel orchid problems



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I recently purchased two jewel orchids from the states, one being a ludisia discolor "nigricans", the other being Dossinoides Indra's Web. They were planted in my vivarium, and within 3 days I started noticing the yellowish pink fade on the leaves of the Dossinoides Indra's Web. Over a week later, it started dropping leaves and was covered in white mold that resembled spider webs. Yesterday i removed it, cleaned it, and sprinkled cinnamon on the plant, letting it dry, as i was instructed to do by an expert. Today i came home from school, to see the ludisia in worse shape. Its entire stem was almost gelatinous, and its smaller offset completely melted off. I removed it and did the same thing. Its very strange since i have regular ludisa discolors in the viv that have been there for 2 months and are growing new leaves and thriving. I am looking for any sort of advice, either to help save my plants or perhaps some theories as to why this happened, and how i can prevent my other plants from suffering the same fate.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't own any jewel orchids (soon....)
And this might not be it, but :
Where do u have them placed? Because from what I've read, they do best with low light levels? Are they like, right out under the light?

Ifnot,then I'm no help haha


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

That sounds too quick to be anything you did. I'd suggest that something happened to the plants in transit. Either they got too cold (seems unlikely this time of year) or they cooked in the box.

Rob


d-prime said:


> I recently purchased two jewel orchids from the states, one being a ludisia discolor "nigricans", the other being Dossinoides Indra's Web. They were planted in my vivarium, and within 3 days I started noticing the yellowish pink fade on the leaves of the Dossinoides Indra's Web. Over a week later, it started dropping leaves and was covered in white mold that resembled spider webs. Yesterday i removed it, cleaned it, and sprinkled cinnamon on the plant, letting it dry, as i was instructed to do by an expert. Today i came home from school, to see the ludisia in worse shape. Its entire stem was almost gelatinous, and its smaller offset completely melted off. I removed it and did the same thing. Its very strange since i have regular ludisa discolors in the viv that have been there for 2 months and are growing new leaves and thriving. I am looking for any sort of advice, either to help save my plants or perhaps some theories as to why this happened, and how i can prevent my other plants from suffering the same fate.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

They are ln direct sunlight, and shipping took 7 days. I am really pissed, because these were relativley expensive and irreplacable. Its just so strange how the ludisia actually became like jello, and the other dropped leaves and watched them fade... 

Can this be a disease that was transfered to the other plant ( they were next to eachother) and should I change the substrate?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Can you post some pictures of your setup for us?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Direct sunlight is really not a good idea for jewel orchids. They are forest floor plants. If you put them in full sun you will burn them up. Unless you are in Norway or some other very northern lattitude, I guess.

Rob


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Like I said, its not direct light, and my ludisia discolor and macodes petola are thriving. I also have a picture of one of the dead orchids..


----------

